# Help Big Problem



## Carlos10704 (Aug 6, 2005)

ok I have an ATI Radeon X800XL that I'm trying to OC.

first I installed a Zalman fan on it (you know.. the one that everybody uses) along with some Arctic Silver 5

then I installed it into the MOBO

then I installed the drivers off the CD

Then I installed the Omega Drivers

Then I started ATItool and it said something about turning off my TAA (Temporal Anti-Alias) and all the buttons are grey and disabled and doesn't let me change anything. I don't think its recognizing my video card

what do i dooooooooooo


----------



## gR3iF (Aug 6, 2005)

the new drivers would be helpfull try to reach your mobos maker page :S
and look if you apllied the zalmann correctly


----------



## djbbenn (Aug 6, 2005)

Did you go to settings in Atitool to see if it shows the card? Try using Cats aswell.

-Dan


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 6, 2005)

yeah Omega does something wierd with the TAA so ATI Tool sees that its on even tho in the CP it isnt, why I always stick with the Original Cats


----------

